# Calling Solo Musicians



## Susan

Modern Symphonic Music
As you are all aware, it is extremely difficult to get new orchestral works performed in the concert hall. Because of this we are using our website www.musicvenue21.com as an alternative performance venue.

Here you will find superbly synthesised orchestral recordings of 8 *concertos composed by Keith Perreur-Lloyd for full orchestra, streamed for headphone listening. [*clarinet, piano, tuba, violin, viola, cello, trumpet, piano]

We have an idea to ask highly accomplished musicians to record the solo part for each of these and then integrate this solo track with the synthesised recording of the rest of the orchestra.

How do you feel about the idea.....
Might you feel that it would be artistically impossible?
Would you feel that performing with a synthesised orchestra would be musically ethical....?
Might you find it more beneficial to be able to be seen (you tube) /and heard playing with this 'orchestra' - given that the opportunities to perform any pieces with a full live orchestra are limited?
Would you consider that it might enhance opportunities for your career (especially as it is our intention to 'promote' these recordings to orchestras around the world)?

Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thank you
Susan


----------

